# Форум для размышляющих > Смысл жизни >  закоулки мыслей.

## trypo

иногда люди , у которых открылись глаза на жизнь , делятся своим опытом.
и временами , при достаточном внимании слушателя , эти слова остаются в памяти 
и всплывают на тех или иных поворотах судьбы.
я слышал довольно много , по моим меркам , таких речей ,
но , к сожалению , основная часть отложилась на дальних подступах в памяти.

и думается , не лишним будет поделиться тем , что болтается на поверхности.

"восприятие - не реальность , реальна только реальность"
не ищите скрытый смысл , зачастую , его просто нет.

----------


## Unity

http://www.suicide-forum.com/entry.p...%E8-%ED%E5%F2-..

----------


## Unity

> иногда люди , у которых открылись глаза на жизнь , делятся своим опытом.
> и временами , при достаточном внимании слушателя , эти слова остаются в памяти 
> и всплывают на тех или иных поворотах судьбы.
> я слышал довольно много , по моим меркам , таких речей ,
> но , к сожалению , основная часть отложилась на дальних подступах в памяти.
> 
> и думается , не лишним будет поделиться тем , что болтается на поверхности.
> 
> "восприятие - не реальность , реальна только реальность"
> не ищите скрытый смысл , зачастую , его просто нет.


 Поделиться _своим опытом_, увы, мы не в силах, – можем... просто намекнуть на стези, прохождение которых сделало нас _иными_... «опытными», чем-то отличающимися от иных, молчаливых теней со потухшим взором, всё ещё не знающих, – «…В чём же жизни Смысл»?
Ну и разглагольствуют такие вовсе ведь не для того, чтобы потешить слух иных; чтобы всё то, что изрекли они, просто осело на страницах чьей-то памяти... 
Это _приглашенье к действию_, – чтобы и Вы _увидели_ – и не могли после «рассказать» о пережитом опыте, – так как слова известного нам языка – слишком примитивны...

----------


## trypo

приглашение к действию - хорошая подоплека , спору нет

----------


## trypo

"решения , которые мы принимаем - идеальные"
даже те , что считаем ошибочными.

----------


## trypo

"нет жизни , и нету смерти - есть только опыт ради познания"

----------


## trypo

"неразрешимая проблема - отличный повод разобрать себя на кусочки , чтобы , собираясь вновь , подарить себе еще один шанс".
"течения жизни не поворачивают вспять".

----------


## trypo

море бушует даже в полный штиль , это его стихийная порода.
так и человек никогда не обретает покоя - человеческая воля не имеет границ.

----------


## trypo

помыслы безгрешны - за пределами разума нет суда.

----------


## trypo

правда - всегда категория веры.

----------


## trypo

красота внешняя опаляет бутафорией.

----------


## trypo

мудрость равняется глупостью - в идеальном мире нет места девиациям.

----------


## 7232

> "решения , которые мы принимаем - идеальные"
> даже те , что считаем ошибочными.


 почему?

----------


## trypo

жизнь оправдает всё -
смерть лишь условность мотивации.
черта , за которой переворачиваются песочные часы.

----------


## trypo

> почему?


 потому , что только они претворяются в жизнь.

----------


## trypo

железною пятою высекают по капелькам рабство синеглазых овечек -
ради свободы духа тираны не жалеют сердец.

----------


## trypo

в небесах чертогов нет ..
не функциональны.

----------


## trypo

сумасшедствие предосудительно только лишь безумием

----------


## trypo

достижения абсурдны

----------


## Lоrename

> почему?


 Все к лучшему в этом лучшем из миров.

----------


## Крипто

Всё сущее рождено без причины, продолжается в слабости и умирает случайно… Абсурдно, что мы родились, абсурдно, что умрём..(с)

----------


## trypo

листья опадают только на плодородную почву

----------


## trypo

не кричите в пустоту - она заговоренная

----------


## trypo

когда приходят мысли о заветном - лишь крылья ангелов мешают спать.

----------


## trypo

как сильно отражается в сердцах
невольно брошенное "НЕТ" -
и , осушая океаны сказки ,
отчаянен безмолвья гнет.

***

ты подарила , и отняла ты ,
биенье встрепенувшегося сердца.
по праву , по причине - невозбранно.
я удалюсь - мне по пути.

----------


## trypo

гоняясь за собственным хвостом , чего мы ждем , сменяя круг за кругом непременно ?
то нежное , ласковое , недостижимое счастье , что смущает грациозностью протянутых рук -
как маятник на палубе судна , идущего ко дну ?
за внешним лоском благоразумно прячется нагая безмятежность бытия.
в биении сердец , во взгляда вдохновенье , в безрассудствах отчаянного милосердия , отмахиваясь от мирских забот , оглушающе распевается жизнь.

----------


## trypo

проржавело , расшатавшись осыпалось бренное успокоение.
в клочья рвя прошлых жизней мгновения ,
бередя отголоски сомнения , пеленой недоступного рвения 
колом в горле стоит самомнение.

ради чуждых возможностей реянья
в пустоте неизбыточных мечт 
вновь закралось надежды плетение,
расправляющее сутулость плеч.

обжигающе , распаляюще 
вновь обманываюсь перед собой.
задарма обволакиваю помыслом содержательную себя составляющую,
выворачиваясь хмурой тоской.

зажигаются поминальные свечечки и псалмами кричит пустота,
смысл жизни ищу неуроченной,
бутафорской , отчасти просроченной,
а замахивалась ведь на века.

помыслом разглагольствует сущее,
порываются крылья отцов -
загляни - шепчет безмятежное вещее ,
в глубину своих снов.

*жизни серыми пылают красками 
без оглядки , без суеты
бредни заповедного ласкового 
мира яркой моей мечты.*

осознай суть свою несогласную, 
друг хороший мой и родной,
миром правит отчаянье страстное -
миром , созданным нами с тобой.

и расчеркиваясь в своем преступлении,
суета будних дней бередит -
смысл жизни , душою облеченный ,
нас на крыльях своих растормашивает-
впереди , один только миг.

обветшалую эту лесенку 
не разрушит уже суета.
ждет шагов она 
наших , очерченных.
жизнь одна. жизнь одна.

----------


## trypo

наследило , натопталось в душе,
милое очарование.
проложило дорожку во мгле,
к чувствам на растерзание.

----------


## trypo

мнительность - ухмылка бездны.

----------


## trypo

человек лишь кровь и песок :
смой чувства , отряси деяния - исчезнет.
нету правды в чудных видениях - не опоздать бы по земле пройтись ,
другого случая не предоставится.
открой глаза - жизнь скучает по тебе.

----------


## trypo

все , что есть у меня - лишь возможность быть.

----------


## trypo

безвозвратно потерянное всегда тянет мне свою преданную ладонь.

----------

